# Where to get bulk grains?



## trq (14/8/17)

Hey guys,

I'm thinking about getting myself a grain mill, but am probably only interested if I can get my hands on at least 25kg bags of base malt.

Anyone know if any of the local stores do deals on bulk grains? Or would I need to get in on one of those bulk grain threads?


----------



## n87 (14/8/17)

The ultimate home brew Gosford and kincumber do muntons malts, Dwayne at country brewer toukly will get you most stuff. Then you have brewman Newcastle who posts 25kg for about $15.

I am happy to 'hire' my mill out until you get one (I accept beer as payment )


----------



## Jack of all biers (14/8/17)

Hi mate on my phone so can't see where you live. Would help if we know as most LHBS will sell 25kg bags of some of their range


----------



## Bribie G (14/8/17)

It would help if you put your location in your side bar.


----------



## n87 (14/8/17)

We are in the Central Coast Brewers subforum...


----------



## Jack of all biers (14/8/17)

n87 said:


> We are in the Central Coast Brewers subforum...



Sorry fellas. Can't even see that on this app.... [email protected]*/

EDIT - okay now I see it. In light grey italics hidden from my eyes.


----------



## Dan Pratt (14/8/17)

hey Jack, 

There is often a bulk buy which is run every few months through a bloke in sydney (Aussie Brewer aka Matt).

If you keep an eye out for the bulk buy thread you can jump into the next one of those.


----------



## trq (14/8/17)

Thanks, fellas. Yeah, I'm on the peninsula (central coast).

I do a fair bit of my shopping at the ultimate home brew, though have been doing more and more online recently. I was hoping they might do some deals for 25kg, so I'll gibe them a call tomorrow.

Just thinking I might get this mill ordered now, so wanted to make sure I can actually get a bulk deal locally to make it worth my while.

The Newcastle place sounds like it might be worth the trip though


----------



## peteru (15/8/17)

Don't lock yourself into thinking it has to be local. I bought 100kg of Gladfield malt from BeerCo (in Melbs) and delivery was a $20 flat rate deal. At $65 per bag, that works out to about $2.80/kg including delivery.


----------



## mr_wibble (15/8/17)

I've just got myself a mill, and as a secondary question: What malts do you keep "in stock" in your brew house ?

Oh - and what do you store the malt in? What sized bucket can handle 25kg of malt ?


----------



## fungrel (15/8/17)

mr_wibble said:


> I've just got myself a mill, and as a secondary question: What malts do you keep "in stock" in your brew house ?
> 
> Oh - and what do you store the malt in? What sized bucket can handle 25kg of malt ?



The 20L pails with lid from Bunnings will snugly hold half a sack. I use the 60L drums for base malts.

I stock either pale ale or pils (i prefer the German varieties) base malts depending on the season or if i feel like a change. I felt like making light coloured beers for the summer, so went for pils as you can use in ales and lagers. 

This time i bought Floor malted Bo Pils in the bulk buy, i will definitely be buying that again. It's a cracker. 

Munich 1 and 2,
Chocolate Wheat,
flaked maize,
Carafa 2,
Vienna.

That allows me to brew all the styles i like, which includes darker beers and lighter coloured hoppy ales and lagers.


----------



## Mikeyr (15/8/17)

Hmmm, seems like the coast "cracker's" club is expanding. Might be worth thinking about splitting bags of spec malts??

I bought a bag each of Pils and Pale off Mark at Ultimate (got a haircut too! picked up at Kincumber), price was more than the cheapest online but same really once fuel or shipping was added in. 
Maybe a deal with Brewman in the offing???

My warehouse: 
Buy in bags: Pale, Pils, Simpsons Marris Otter, Weyerman Wheat
Specs: Err where do i start Munich, Vienna, Crystal Light and Dark, Melanoidan, RedX, Caraaroma, Carapils, Torrified Wheat, various Black/Choc Malts

I need a clean out.........

Bunning's pails are good of half a bag or you can buy them a lot cheaper at people in plastic or some of the bigger "blue drums" off gumtree / ebay


----------



## Mikeyr (15/8/17)

Oh and keep your eye out for Systema plastic-ware on sale in WW and Coles every couple of months at half price. The larger containers are a cracka for a couple of kgs of spec malts at a time. Slowly replaced all my old glass jars and other various plastic containers ..... half the space and a lot more airtight.


----------



## Dan Pratt (15/8/17)

For my stocks of malt at home I get the bulk bags 25kg from the bulk buy or splits of half bags and then the 1kg spec malts from Brewman. 

Using large square tubs for each base malt that can hold a full 25kg:

Pilsner
Wheat
Maris Otter
Ale Malt

Then I use the handy pails for 5kg or more stocks for :

Vienna
Munich
Crystal Malts Light, Med & Dark
Carapils

And I have a single Yellow handy pail that carries the spec malts in 1kg bags:

Red X
Choc wheat
Choc Malt
Carafa S3
Black Patent
Acidultaed
Flaked Oats
Rye
Melenoiden


----------

